# Snapper Rod Blank



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking to build a rod for going out on 10hr party boats out of Galveston. Mainly going for snapper and such. I hate the heavy, cheap, abused rods supplied and am hoping to take more trips in the future. 

Anyway could yall suggest a good blank that won't break the bank and have a good feel to it for such fish. I like to enjoy the fight not horse em up.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

look at Batsons Rainshadow E glass blanks


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What reel will you be using?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember, the longer a fish stays on your line offshore the greater the chance of a barracuda or a shark taking it. You will get a good fight right till you pull the hooked lips up to the boat without the rest of the fish. The rod I believe you are thinking of would be better suited for pelagic fish and not demersal. You want to be able to get it up to the boat ASAP.


----------



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I will be using a penn peer 209 that I am rebuilding.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

M213690H said:


> Looking to build a rod for going out on 10hr party boats out of Galveston. Mainly going for snapper and such. I hate the heavy, cheap, abused rods supplied and am hoping to take more trips in the future.
> 
> Anyway could yall suggest a good blank that won't break the bank and have a good feel to it for such fish. I like to enjoy the fight not horse em up.
> 
> Thanks!!!


The info given up above is good. However here is the information that you requested.

Either a RainShadow Popping or a CrankBait will do great. Just depends on your price range. 
$100+ = Immortal Popping
$100-$50 = RX7 Popping
$65-$40=RX7 Crankbait

http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Blanks*



Batson-Brands said:


> The info given up above is good. However here is the information that you requested.
> 
> Either a RainShadow Popping or a CrankBait will do great. Just depends on your price range.
> $100+ = Immortal Popping
> ...


I was thinking more in the SWB70M or ML for a snapper rod.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Rainshadow RCKJB600-210 very parabolic rod but with power great for snapper.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I just built one but haven't fished it yet it fells good though.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

For bottom fishing I really like the Lamiglas CGBT841ML but the last one I built was about 5 years ago and the price has gone up a bit.

I knew a fellow who fished for snapper around the rigs off Alabama. Bites were usually way up in the water not on the bottom. He loved one of the original GUSA blanks . . . I think the model was C704DHX.


----------



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

Tons of great information thanks for the quick responses!! I was headed toward lamiglas although @justindfish I really like the numbers on that rainshadow rckjb600-210. Think I am gonna go that route.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I just looked at the numbers again and realized I have the RCKJB600-325 in 6' not the 210. 
I was actually trying to show you this blank RCKJB700-250 its my other blank got mixed up with all the numbers and which I have. But if I was using a 209 I would still use my original suggestion. Only go 600-325 if you see yourself using a different reel latter on its pretty stout I'll be fishing it 18+ lbs of drag. The 700-250 is a foot longer and can handle 18lbs easy I'll fish it 12-18lbs will be used with a lexa 400 about the most versatile combo a person could have. . The 209 being good for about 10lbs of drag the 600-210 should work great but most likely not going to fish much more. 

Sorry to add more options but wanted to make sure I told you right. 

But yes the 600-210 would still be my first choice for the 209 just haven't pulled on one but I know the 600-325 is too much for the 209.

Remember that all of these blanks are parabolic I prefer that action they fight amazing but some may not like the bend to the fore grip.


----------



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the parabolic design. @justindfish did you use a spiral wrap or along the spine? Any pics possibly?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes I used a spiral. It works much better for a parabolic rod.









The 700-250 is on the left OTI ocean extreme 40-60lb on right. The 600-325 only has a butt cap I'm waiting on the mail for parts.

I wasn't going to mention this but personally if I was going to build a custom rod for offshore I would build the 700-250 then upgrade to a lexa 400 when possible. Just my thoughts I'd get a ugly stick jigging rod for the 209. But if you want to use the 209 the blank we talked about should work good.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

The RCKJB line of blanks are all small diameter and fairly light weight.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

M213690H said:


> Tons of great information thanks for the quick responses!! I was headed toward lamiglas although @justindfish I really like the numbers on that rainshadow rckjb600-210. Think I am gonna go that route.


Did you get a chance to see the video on them?? 
http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/rx6eglass-knifejigging/


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i use old Montague rods # 7777 , what the partyboats used years ago, i found a few on ebay over the years around 60.00, had chris at serious custom one of them and havent had a chance to use it yet


----------

